# Scout Snipers attached to Recon teams



## USNSCC_Guru (Nov 20, 2019)

Just curious are the scout snipers that are with the Marine Recon teams Recon Marines that were selected to go to scout sniper school or were they just scout snipers that were assigned to the team temporarily?


----------



## Jabberwocky (Nov 21, 2019)

This is my experience from working in a scout sniper platoon (SSP): They are recon marines that had the opportunity/selected to go to scout sniper school. On deployment while working in different AOs, a recon team may request support from a SSP from the local battalion or any support from the unit. Typically, they prefer to grab bodies for SSP though.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 21, 2019)

Recon Marines go to sniper school. There are actually more school trained snipers in the recon battalions than there are in the rest of the infantry divisions.


----------

